

A live video community for solo-workers? Interesting concept. Will it work? - mhsutton

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;signup.cafesoloista.com<p>I&#x27;m intrigued about this. How many solo-workers, solo startup founders are there in the wild? Are there enough to form a viable community?<p>Does video make or break the idea?<p>Your opinion is gratefully welcomed.<p>Mike
======
itsallfree
Interesting idea Mike, but why don't you just kick it off straight away with
some off the shelf tools and see if people respond.

~~~
mhsutton
Thanks for taking the time to comment. This is very much an itch I need
scratching. :-)

Actually I did trial it and got some good feedback and great learning. But was
constrained by the trial limits of the off the shelf stuff I was using, plus
this time I want to do a better job of getting the message out.

I plan to do it again with different off the shelf. With the folk who respond
to the signup.

Thanks again and if more comments come to mind, I'd love to hear them.

Mike

